# Das Kabel muss weg! Kaufhilfe WLAN-Karte intern.



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,
da mein Lan-kabel wiedermal den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich somit nicht mehr ins internet komme, 
habe ich mich entschlossen mir eine interne WLan-Karte zu kaufen.

Problem hier ich hab null Peil was die Hersteller hier für Unterschiede sehen.
Vor allem könnt ich mich aufregen, wenn man auf den Herstellerlink im PCGH-Preisvergleich geht und auf 
Druckerpapierseiten und Tintenpatronen Angeboten beim Hersteller kommt aber nicht zur Karte.... 

Ich habe eigentlich nur die Vorstellung das ich ne Karte will, die die Standarts b/g/n unterützt und 
auch unter Win XP x64 läuft. Vllt. wäre was zukünftige Rechner angeht auch PCIe x1 oder so nicht schlecht.
Ich glaub was Leistung angeht brauch ich hier nichts zu erwähnen, da ich weis wo ich mich hier befinde 

Im PCGH-Preisvergleich hab ich vier Karten gefunden und wollte auch exemplarisch eure Meinung hören! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also dann aufgehts!


----------



## Schiassomat (24. Januar 2012)

Ich muss mal ganz dumm Fragen, spielst du auch online oder Brauchst du W-Lan nur fürs Inet?


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

ist ja ehrlich gesagt keine dumme frage! 

Also hauptsächlich ist das Wlan fürs Internet. 
Andererseits wird öfters mal was gesaugt und gegen gelegentliches Spielen, wenn es Familie und Arbeit zu lässt, hab ich auch nichts.
ich hab halt keinen bock das das ding so lahm ist wie die scheibenkleister-teile im laptop....


----------



## Schiassomat (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab halt bei mir selbst die Erfahrung gemacht dass W-Lan Karten zu Onlin zocken nichts sind, andauernd Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche und dass bei einer Entvernung von 6 bis 7 Meter zum Router.
Das kann bei mir zum einen am Netgear Router zum anderen an der HAMA W-Lan Karten liegen.

Ich selbst würde sagen für normalen I-Net gebrauch kann ich W-Lan nur Empfehlen, für Onlinegaming aber nicht.

Also ich würde wieder ein Kabel verlegen, zu den von dier genannten Karten kann ich dir leider keine Auskunft geben.

Edit.:Hab jetzt seit einiger Zeit ein Kabel in Verwendung und bin seit dem voll zufrieden also am I-Net selbst hats bei mir nicht gelegen.

MFG


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

Naja als Router verwende ich ne Fritzbox ... 7170 glaub ich!... hab die nummer nicht ganz im kopf! 
die unterstützt zur zeit zwar nur b/g - Standart aber ende des Jahres kommt ne neue Fritzie! 

Und als Wlan karte such ich ja nicht grad das billigste damit ich halt auch hier ne gute Quali hinbekomme! 

das mit dem online gaming hat ich auch so noch iwie im kopf aber ... was will man machen... 

ich hab mein kabel grad irgendwie um den türstock gelegt und unter dem parket und sonstwo lang und auch 
ehrlich gesagt nicht den nerv das kabel durchs ganze zimmer zu legen... 
wenn mein töchterchen das krabbeln anfängt möcht ich nicht wissen was die damit anstellt...


----------



## onslaught (24. Januar 2012)

Von D-Lan hab ich eigentlich noch nichts negatives gehört. Ist zwar teurer als ne W-Lankarte funktioniert aber gut.

Wäre vlt. eine Alternative.

dLAN® Stromnetzwerk - Heimvernetzung via Powerline ... devolo AG

Amazon.de: d-lan


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

naja... D-lan würde bei mir erfordern das ich das teil über die verteilerdosen jage! 
ich weis nicht wie gut das hinhaut!... 
auserdem kann es gut passieren das der rechner mehr aus als an ist und da wäre eine dauerlaufende D-lan lösung 
wahrscheinlich nicht so bombe... 

ich bin da echt unentschieden....


----------



## Nemesis_AS (24. Januar 2012)

Also zu D-LAN kann ich persönlich nur sagen, das es bei einem bekannten tadellos funktioniert, ich selber habe es aber nicht.

Allerdings kann ich sagen, das ich mit WLAN an meinem Desktop Rechner absolut nicht zufrieden war beim Online spielen. Trotz Fritz!Box 7390, allerdings nur mit nem AVM Stick. 
Zu einer WLAN Karte kann ich jetzt also auch nichts genaueres sagen.

Weiß nicht wie sich bei dir die Räumlichkeiten verhalten und wo du den Router stehen, bzw. was du noch alles daran angeschlossen hast.

Ich hab mir dann einfach den Telefon Anschluss bis zum Pc gelegt, da das Kabel wesentlich unempfindlicher ist und den Router dort stehen, kurzes Netzwerk Kabel und gut. 

Weiß aber nicht ob das für dich eine Möglichkeit wäre.
Nur zum Online spielen, wird dir, meiner Meinung nach, wohl niemand WLAN empfehlen, wenn eine andere Möglichkeit besteht.

MfG


----------



## onslaught (24. Januar 2012)

> D-lan würde bei mir erfordern das ich das teil über die verteilerdosen jage!



gejagt wird nur der traffic, wie der Strom auch über die Kupferlitzen mit 50Hz Frequenz, kein traffic - keine Jagd 



> auserdem kann es gut passieren das der rechner mehr aus als an ist und da wäre eine dauerlaufende D-lan lösung
> wahrscheinlich nicht so bombe...



Wobei das W-lan im Dauerbetrieb wäre, wenn du es nicht jedes mal manuell abschaltest.


----------



## doceddy (24. Januar 2012)

Muss es eine Karte sein, oder geht auch ein USB-Stick?
Ich werfe einfach diesen Vorschlag in den Raum: TP-Link TL-WN722NC High Gain WLAN Netzwerk Adapter 150: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Hab ihn auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit, vor allem bei diesem Preis. Die Reichweite ist sehr gut und auch bei Spielen habe ich nie Probleme (Bad Company 2, BF3, CS Source, etc). Auch wenn ich mal 20GB durchgehend mit Fullspeed lade (DSL16000), habe ich nie Verbindungsabbrüche oder sowas.


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

naja das Problem ist, egal welche art von Kabel (auser Strom... den hab ich eig. mit meinen verteilern direkt am tisch) müsste ich alle 
Kabel direkt quer durchs wohnzimmer legen...
Ich hab mir vor ca. 5 jahren mal nen flaches ethernet-kabel bei pear***  gekauft! 
20m ca. 10,99 oder so! 
und das liegt jetzt unter türsockel-leisten und sonstwo lang! 
und jetzt hat es halt den geist aufgegeben... 

und naja mit dem d-lan... ich weis nicht weil ich dann wieder nen passiven verbraucher mehr hätte der immer an ist wenn der pc eig. aus ist! 


der router und der pc stehen im selben raum ca. 10m auseinander.

und ein punkt warum ich halt an ne karte gedacht habe ist eben weil die sticks jetzt nicht wirklich bombe sind! 
darum gerne auch ne PCIe x1 anbindung.

aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl jeder will das ich d-lan nehme! 

das wlan ist bei uns grundsätzlich wegen 3 smartphones, 1 tablet und 2 laptops an...


----------



## onslaught (24. Januar 2012)

Ich WEISS es nicht, aber ich glaube dass der Verbrauch des D-Lans im Ruhezustand nicht Messbar ist, im Gegensatz zum W-Lan.

Naja, ein mal online zocken und es gibt gezicke, das nervt halt, und es ist ja deine Entscheidung. Ich wollte nur auf eine Alternative aufmerksam machen.

P.S. Frustabbau ist ein Interessengebiet von mir(siehe Profil)


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Ich WEISS es nicht, aber ich glaube dass der Verbrauch des D-Lans im Ruhezustand nicht Messbar ist, im Gegensatz zum W-Lan.



naja ich geh jetzt vom verbrauch des geräts an der dose aus... ist halt echt die frage ... 
ich bin ja scho froh das ich überhaupt alle wlan teile hier daheim unter einen hut bekomm...

online zocken... beschränkt sich bei mir zurzeit nur auf cs 1.6 wenn überhaupt und evtl. mal nen browser game, das einzige mmorpg was ich spiele ruht seit ca nem dreiviertel jahr. 
da würden die updates bestimmt scho 20 gb ausmachen 

ich bin eigentlich verfechter des kabels! 
absolut altagstauglich und universel.. man kanns zum aufhängen von girlanden misbrauchen oder zum selber aufhängen... bei guter wicklung als abschleppseil oder sonstiges... 
und am besten wie bei anderem auch "reinstecken, wohlfühlen" 

aber ich such halt ungern bei gebrochenen kabeln die kapute stelle/litze...


----------



## Muetze (24. Januar 2012)

also ich zocke seit 3 Monaten, notegedrungen über Laptop auf onboard Wlan und 54ger Wlan, da geht selbst bf3 ohne Probleme (settings medium) xD 

DLan empfinde ich in jeder alternative als zu Teuer, eine Asus WLan-Karte kostet an die 25€, die funktioniert einwandfrei bis n-Standart.

Persöhnlich habich mehrfach in anderen Rechner die Asus N15 verbaut die du auch oben beim Preisvergleich hast, Treiberprobleme hatte ich nur bei win2000, neuer oder x64 Builds keine Probleme.....

Von der Leistung her ist die auch super, allerdings ist das immer von der Wohnungsgegebenheit abhängig, direkte sicht auf Router, Stahlbetongwände, oder ich lebe in einen ehemaligen Funk-Bunker 

kann dir die Asus Karte echt empfehlen vorallen machste bei den Geld nixx falsch, wenn du ned umbedingt beim Gamen Latenzen kleiner 40ms gewöhnt bist fällt dir das auch ned auf, Verbindungsabbrüche haste bei 10m und Router im gleichen Zimmer auch ned, es sei die Hardware hat nen fehler

Die Reaktionszeiten gehen halt a weng nach oben,  klar Kabel ist besser aber eben nicht drahtlos


----------



## onslaught (24. Januar 2012)

TestMagazine - Devolo dLAN 200 AVmini Starter Kit

so wie ich das lese braucht der 200M/bit  5,5 Watt,  im standby 30% weniger.


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> DLan empfinde ich in jeder alternative als zu Teuer, eine Asus WLan-Karte kostet an die 25€, die funktioniert einwandfrei bis n-Standart.
> 
> Persöhnlich habich mehrfach in anderen Rechner die Asus N15 verbaut die du auch oben beim Preisvergleich hast, Treiberprobleme hatte ich nur bei win2000, neuer oder x64 Builds keine Probleme.....



Genial, persönliche erfahrung! Besseres geht nicht! 



Muetze schrieb:


> kann dir die Asus Karte echt empfehlen vorallen machste bei den Geld nixx falsch, wenn du ned umbedingt beim Gamen Latenzen kleiner 40ms gewöhnt bist fällt dir das auch ned auf, Verbindungsabbrüche haste bei 10m und Router im gleichen Zimmer auch ned, es sei die Hardware hat nen fehler



naja die letze latenzmessung zum server in cs lag bei iwas mit >90 ms...  da wäre das jetzt nicht wirklich die auffälligkeit! 


Muetze schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeiten gehen halt a weng nach oben,  klar Kabel ist besser aber eben nicht drahtlos


das ist das dingens... 
ich hab ja eigentlich auch nur Luft zwischen meinem rechner und dem Internet 



onslaught schrieb:


> TestMagazine  - Devolo dLAN 200 AVmini Starter Kit
> 
> so wie ich das lese braucht der 200M/bit  5,5 Watt,  im standby 30% weniger.


 
naja sind immerhin 33 kWh im Jahr....  und das fürn teil das ca. 80% seines Lebens im standby ist... 
aber danke erstmal fürs schauen! 

das wlan ist bei uns ja auch nur dauerhaft an wegen den ganzen anderen verbrauchern...


----------



## Schiassomat (24. Januar 2012)

Dann pass auf dass du nicht über das W-Lan Kabel stolperst, die Dinger sind nämlich extrem schwer zu erkennen insbesondere bei Dunkelheit.


----------



## Muetze (24. Januar 2012)

> Genial, persönliche erfahrung! Besseres geht nicht!


Nicht nur ein  bestimmt schon 6 ma verbaut für Kumpels  nirgendswo gabs Probleme



> naja die letze latenzmessung zum server in cs lag bei iwas mit >90 ms...  da wäre das jetzt nicht wirklich die auffälligkeit!


Du merkst schon das Wlan langsamer ist aber es ist jetzt eben nicht so, das du klickst und wartest bis du schießt, eher so das du zwischen keinen funkverkehr und funkverkehr eine gewisse spanne hasst bis das lag weg ist.

Wer über wlan permante Verbindungsabbrüche hat sollte mal sein setup überdenken..... Laptop, PS3, TV, 2 Handys, Tablet alles über wlan teils gleichzeitig mit ner Fritzbox 3170 und ich hab solche Probleme noch nedmal xD



> das ist das dingens...
> ich hab ja eigentlich auch nur Luft zwischen meinem rechner und dem Internet


Wlan hat auch weniger ein Problem mit distanzen, ab ner gewissen muss es halt eingeschrenkt sein sonst hatten wir ja flächendeckend Homewlans über ganze stadtteile, Problematisch sind Wiederstände denn die bedeuten Dämpfung was signalleistung und datendurchsatz mindert!

bei direkte Blickkontakt sollte sich da aber bei dir kein Problem ergeben!




Schiassomat schrieb:


> Dann pass auf dass du nicht über das W-Lan  Kabel stolperst, die Dinger sind nämlich extrem schwer zu erkennen  insbesondere bei Dunkelheit.


 
Genau wem das passiert der frägt in der Apotheke aber auch nach Ochsdrahdium



> naja sind immerhin 33 kWh im Jahr....  und das fürn teil das ca. 80% seines Lebens im standby ist...
> aber danke erstmal fürs schauen!
> 
> das wlan ist bei uns ja auch nur dauerhaft an wegen den ganzen anderen verbrauchern...


Was das angeht kannste bei jeden Wlan router zu gewissen uhrzeiten wlan abschalten lassen, bzw sendelsitung dynamisch regel, kein client im wlan bedeutet dann 1% sendeleistung, variierent nach Bedarf 


Endedit: Karten kannst du alle nehmen achte nur drauf das du dir nicht die Luft der GPU verdeckst also PCI oder PCIe, was vom Baord typ günstiger fällt


----------



## onslaught (24. Januar 2012)

> Genau wem das passiert der frägt in der Apotheke aber auch nach Ochsdrahdium





Bei uns heißt das Medikament Obinisodumm, oder Haumichblau


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Dann pass auf dass du nicht über das W-Lan  Kabel stolperst, die Dinger sind nämlich extrem schwer zu erkennen  insbesondere bei Dunkelheit.



Ok mach ich  (habs im media markt scho erlebt das jmd. zum laptop das wlan kabel wollte beim kauf! ist auch ehrlich kein scherz; da ruhig zu bleiben ist hart)

ich glaub es läuft dann definitiv auf die asus raus! 



> Was das angeht kannste bei jeden Wlan router zu gewissen uhrzeiten wlan  abschalten lassen, bzw sendelsitung dynamisch regel, kein client im wlan  bedeutet dann 1% sendeleistung, variierent nach Bedarf


naja das macht meine fritzi eh scho! also von daher!  (auch ne anrufsperre ist drinnen )
aber wenn ich nen d-lan stecker drin hätte glaub ich ist das eben nicht so...


----------



## onslaught (24. Januar 2012)

Ich sag ja gar nichts mehr 

Brauch selbst in nächster Zeit so ne Karte für ne Freundin. Meldst dich nochmal wenn du deine in Betrieb genommen hast ?
Wäre nett


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die spezifikationen von der n-13 und n-15 karte von asus angeschaut... 
kann mir da mal jmd was näheres dazu erläutern??

vor allem bei certificates und security...  
hab ich echt keinen plan mehr... 



> Brauch selbst in nächster Zeit so ne Karte für ne Freundin. Meldst dich nochmal wenn du deine in Betrieb genommen hast ?
> Wäre nett



Mach ich gerne!


----------



## Muetze (24. Januar 2012)

tabris87 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die spezifikationen von der n-13 und n-15 karte von asus angeschaut...
> kann mir da mal jmd was näheres dazu erläutern??
> 
> vor allem bei certificates und security...
> ...



Die san für dich relativ uninteressant, willst du als bestimmtes unternehmen Sicherheitsstandards einhalten und dich damit rühmen wirds mit den certificaten interessant.

Wichtig ist für dich nur WPA2- PSK Verschlüsselung mit n-standart


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> Wichtig ist für dich nur WPA2- PSK Verschlüsselung mit n-standart



Blöd gesagt: WHY?  

ich versteh den unterschied zwischen wpa2-spk und dem anderen rotz nicht... 
gut wo der unterschied zwischen wep und wpa liegt ok... da komm ich noch weiter ... aber die anderen ausprägungen...


----------



## Muetze (24. Januar 2012)

WPA2

WPA ansich ist ein verschlüsselungsverfahren, im moment das sicherste gängige, PSK beudeuted pre Shared Key quasi ein vor verbindungsaufbau ausgetauschter Schlüssel der die Verbindung sichert, ist ne harte lektüre, sollte dir aber erst mal reichen mehr wirst du ansich nämlich nicht brauchen, es geht nur drum das dein Wlan netz ja nicht offen wie ein scheunentor sein soll


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:
			
		

> ...es geht nur drum das dein Wlan netz ja nicht offen wie ein scheunentor sein soll



Naja, wers kennt kommt trotzdem rein  
Aber danke ich glaub die Infos waren jetzt außreichend!


----------



## Muetze (24. Januar 2012)

tabris87 schrieb:


> Naja, wers kennt kommt trotzdem rein
> Aber danke ich glaub die Infos waren jetzt außreichend!


 
Sofern du den Wlan Schlüssel bestehend aus 63 Zeichen mit 3 Charakteristiken (Groß-, Kleinbuchstaben, Sonderzeichen, Zahlen) ned auf die Hausfassade spreißt passiert da garantiert nixx


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

Bei meinen "noch" aktuellen Nachbarn würd ich nitcht wetten!
Die studieren Informatik mit richtung Internet-Security und sind gefühlt den ganzen Tag daheim und schauen wie sie gängige Sicherheitsmechanismen aushebeln können! 
Aus rein Informellen Gründen natürlich 

Aber ich denke auch das das reichen sollte!


----------



## Muetze (24. Januar 2012)

ich bin selber ITler, das einzige was ich jemals geknackt habe sind walnüsse, unseren feuerfesten Safe und mein eigenes WLan, weil ausgesperrt 

Aber glaub mir, wer lange genug zeit und genug pottenziel Böse Energie der knackt dir am ende alles


----------



## tabris87 (24. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin selber ITler, das einzige was ich jemals geknackt habe sind walnüsse, unseren feuerfesten Safe und mein eigenes WLan, weil ausgesperrt
> 
> Aber glaub mir, wer lange genug zeit und genug pottenziel Böse Energie der knackt dir am ende alles



Bei den Walnüssen kann ich noch mithalten! 
Den Rest lass ich mal ausen vor!

Naja Zeit und Energie haben sie! Ansonsten 
Egal 
BTT: Ich glaub ich hol die Asus! Und dann hoff ich mal ich bekomm sie unter win xp 64 zum laufen/kooperieren 
Wlan-Kabel bekomm ich bestimmt verlegt! 
Und was die Graka angeht... Muss ich schauen ist eh das einzige was so am PCI-Paket hängt!


----------



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

> ASUS PCE-N13 driver v.3.2.1.0
> For WinXP 32bit & 64bit / WinVista 32bit & 64bit / Win7 32bit & 64bi
> 
> 2. Fixed the driver could not be installed successfully under ENWindowsXPSP2P-X64bits when installing the utility.
> 3. Fixed the WPS Wizard could not run under WindowsXPSP2P X64 Edition Version 2003.


schaut doch ganz gut aus, wobei sich xp x64 recht exotisch verhält... (Win7 vista x86 x64, XP x68 auch kein Problem (kanns bezeugen), x64 sollte zumindestens Supportet werden)


----------



## tabris87 (25. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:
			
		

> schaut doch ganz gut aus, wobei sich xp x64 recht exotisch verhält... (Win7 vista x86 x64, XP x68 auch kein Problem (kanns bezeugen), x64 sollte zumindestens Supportet werden)



Jap XP x64 ist wirklich exotisch! 
Bestes Beispiel ist für mich Nero 6! 
Hauptprogramm geht ohne Problem aber die PlugIns haben nur Bugs produziert.

Aber mittlerweile weis ich zu mindest wie ich mit allen treibern handhaben muss!


----------



## onslaught (8. März 2012)

> Brauch selbst in nächster Zeit so ne Karte für ne Freundin. Meldst dich nochmal wenn du deine in Betrieb genommen hast ?
> Wäre nett



War wohl nix mit Meldung 

So, hab die Asus N15 für die Freundin gekauft und in Betrieb genommen. Einfach und schnell, versteh das Misstrauen der Treiber gegenüber nicht. Sehr stabile Verbindung durch drei Betonwände. Klare Empfehlung


----------

